# Desactiver le demarrage de Skype



## laurentvisual (25 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

Jusqu'á il y a quelques semaines, j'avais défini les parametres de Skye pour qu'il demarre automatiquement quand j'allumais mon portable. Depuis, je suis passé á Leopard, j'ai actualisé Skype, et maintenant que je ne veux plus avoir Skype automatiquement au demarrage, je ne trouve aucune option dans les préferences qui permette d'activer/desactiver cette option. Il n'y a pas non plus d'Alias de Skype dans mes startup items. Quelqu'un a-t'il eu ce probleme, ou mieux encore, la solution au probleme?


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2008)

laurentvisual a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Jusqu'á il y a quelques semaines, j'avais défini les parametres de Skye pour qu'il demarre automatiquement quand j'allumais mon portable. Depuis, je suis passé á Leopard, j'ai actualisé Skype, et maintenant que je ne veux plus avoir Skype automatiquement au demarrage, je ne trouve aucune option dans les préferences qui permette d'activer/desactiver cette option. Il n'y a pas non plus d'Alias de Skype dans mes startup items. Quelqu'un a-t'il eu ce probleme, ou mieux encore, la solution au probleme?


 
bonjour

clique droit sur l'icone dans le dock, et décocher "ouvrir avec la session" peut être.... non ?

à+


----------



## laurentvisual (25 Septembre 2008)

alors lá, chapeau!

normal pour un Arlequin, remarque...


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2008)

laurentvisual a dit:


> alors lá, chapeau!
> 
> normal pour un Arlequin, remarque...


 
si tout pouvait être aussi simple 

à+

ps:dis moi, tu pourrais m'aider: quelle est ta version de Léopard ? la dernière en date ? 
et de skype ? 

(j'ai qqun là à l'instant qui me dit que skype et léo .5 ça merdouille)

ça marche bien chez toi ?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (2 Novembre 2008)

Hello,

Lorsque Skype est fermer faut faire un clic droit sur l'icône dans le dock et décocher "Ouvrir à l'ouverture de session".

Et voilou 

Yo


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Novembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Lorsque Skype est fermer faut faire un clic droit sur l'icône dans le dock et décocher "Ouvrir à l'ouverture de session".
> 
> ...


Faut suivre.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (2 Novembre 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Faut suivre.




Oupsssss 


Note du modo : De Skype ou de tout autre logiciel internet, c'est dans "Internet et réseau" qu'on doit en parler. On déménage !


----------

